# Fancy Guppy stock at BigAls North York



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I went to Big Als North York today and saw lots of cool guppies! Also I'd like to add that their plants were nice also, I had mentioned in a former post that the plant section was a bit messy but looks like they cleaned it up alot and now their plant tanks are nice and clean and organised  
Here are the guppy types they had as of this afternoon: 
Red Neon Guppies
Large Red Cobra Guppies
Pink Flamingo Guppies
Pink Paradise Guppies
Jumbo Super Mixed Show Guppies
Red Bronze Guppies
Super Fancy Guppies
Golden Neon Guppies
Purple Paradise Guppies ( i couldnt see any purple in the tank tho so maybe theyre out of stock)
Flamingo Tuxedo Guppies
Blonde Red Tail Guppies
Endlers Livebearers

They also had the cutest Longfin Panda Cory Catfish!! Real small but with lonnng tail fins and I couldnt resist them so I bought one  BigAls staff was really helpful with choosing My fish  

Hope the list helps!!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

you only bought one, Longfin Panda Cory Catfish ? 

poor little cory


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Cory looks happy in his new tank- though Im planning on another larger tank in a couple weeks so ill get my cory a few buddies once I have more space  

I dhould have added the prices too:
fancy guppies $4.99 each or 3 for $9.99
show guppies $5.99 each or 3 for $14.99
longfin panda cory catfish $8.99


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey GuppyLove~

thanks for the post!
i will check out the north york BA for sure!
there's definitely waaaay more diff guppies than the one in scarborough


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*thank you for the informative post!*

I have a normal panda and I would love to get a longfin one.. didnt think bigAl's would carry something like that... will definitely drop by tomorrow to get one for my double points Wednesday. Thanks for letting us know btw!

Laura


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee I really wish I could keep guppies ...I guess I just have to enjoy them through you guys lol.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> awee I really wish I could keep guppies ...I guess I just have to enjoy them through you guys lol.


oh? why not?

- Jen


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have fish right now that are not very guppy friendly. :/ and not allowed to start a new tank. lol


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> I have fish right now that are not very guppy friendly. :/ and not allowed to start a new tank. lol


oh~ ahahas, icic
don't worry, I know GuppyLove and I will start another 20g tank soon. And our female guppies will start their endless breeding cycle, lol 
so yeah, you'll be hearing and seeing lots of pictures from us in the next couple of week 

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ciddian- Yes Jennifer and I are gonna be upgrading for more guppy space hehe im sure you can get ur guppy love with all our photos to come 

Laura- yes big als north york had them kind of in the middle area of their tanks... Down on the bottom level tanks... I hardly noticed them at first but think the longfin Panda cory is so cute! They wrre in a tank with a bunch of adorable tinnnnny plecos  
here he is : sorry not the best pic cause its on my phone .. 








and


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

With your cory, careful with gravel as a substrate. When you upgrade, maybe consider something softer like sand, so he doesn't injure his barbels. Also, a few buddies would be good, but I'm not getting on your case. If he isn't sickly now, he'll probably be okay for a little while.

Very nice find! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

GuppyLove said:


> Purple Paradise Guppies ( i couldnt see any purple in the tank tho so maybe theyre out of stock)
> Flamingo Tuxedo Guppies
> Blonde Red Tail Guppies
> *Endlers Livebearers*


Do you recall the price of these guys? I love them so much, and I plan on picking up a few.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

the North York BA is pretty friendly and I like how everything is laid out.

tho last time I went during midnight madness, there was a section they took out to rebuild the fish section. Just wondering if its done yet?

Also, I goto the North York one since that's the closest one to me


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

the price of those guppies were 3.99 each( or 3 for 9.99) , the only ones that were more were the show guppies 5.99
I dont recall the endlers price though... there were only a few of those in the tank...
the purple paradise I couldnt see in the tank anywhere, and I had seen them there 2 weeks before that( I really wanted one of those, bright lavender color kinda with pink on it too) but believe Me I searched that tank for one but they must have run out lol 

as for the renovation... I think they started that just as I first went to their store ...its like the far back wall where the fish tanks are.. where they had some shrimp etc? last weekend I didnt see tanks back in that spot yet...


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

you think My cory is ok with My narural gravel?... its reallly tiny gravel that isnt sharp.. the gravel looks big in the photo but its cause the fish is so small it makes the gravel look huge lol he goes right into it and seems ok... I definately want to get him some buddies, Ill be getting a larger tank in a couple weeks so Ill probably add him there with friends


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

BA's NY definitely has a good selection, but they aren't the most healthy around. Missasauga has a similar selection and tend to be healthier. Scarborough has the least selection, but defimitely the healthiest. 

I'd stay entirely away from Lucky's. I've. Had something like a 30% survival rate on them there. 

Frank's has some of the better fish around. He also happens to specialize in livebearers and will special order upon request. Other stores I would recommend are NAFB. I've never had a problem with fish from either store. I've never seen a sick guppy in any of their tanks, and sick guppies are a pretty common sight in LFS. Maybe I just walk in after they've cleaned them but seeing as in how I pop in randomly it just seems like they are more vigilant of their tanks.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

NAFB also has the hugest guppies I have seen in a long while... O_O


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> NAFB also has the hugest guppies I have seen in a long while... O_O


how are the prices at NAFB?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just off the top of my head but around 2.99 ish seems right. I haven't been by in a long while so feel free to call if you do make a trip.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> just off the top of my head but around 2.99 ish seems right. I haven't been by in a long while so feel free to call if you do make a trip.


might stop by this weekend since I'll probably be heading that way anyways.


----------



## mitboi (Apr 26, 2010)

NAFB's guppies are 2.88 each.
I went over the weekend for the $1 guppie sale


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

mitboi said:


> NAFB's guppies are 2.88 each.
> I went over the weekend for the $1 guppie sale


damn I missed a sale.. haha o well

I'm more of a betta, platy and invertebrate person


----------



## mitboi (Apr 26, 2010)

panda cory cats are on sale at big al's missisauga! 3.99 each!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> damn I missed a sale.. haha o well
> 
> I'm more of a betta, platy and invertebrate person


I've been trying to find some nice dragon-scale bettas or at least black and white half moons, any advice as to where I could get some?


----------



## mitboi (Apr 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I've been trying to find some nice dragon-scale bettas or at least black and white half moons, any advice as to where I could get some?


try Frank's! he has a lot of nice bettas


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Would love to get fancy guppies and bettas but I simply can't give up tiger barbs.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Would love to get fancy guppies and bettas but I simply can't give up tiger barbs.


fancy guppies all the way~!
add another tank to your collection,  hehe

~ Jennifer ~


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw this week on big als store promotions that assorted fancy guppies are on sale at North York location , and male blue variegated guppies are on sale at Scarborough location  
Tent sale also at Big Als this coming weekend


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Called BANY yesterday and spoke to them about thier reno and the tanks for sale used.

They have some ~25gal tanks as thier smallest and IIRC 40gal as well and they go up in sizing but I only asked about smaller tanks. Don't expect 5-10gals as small tanks goes you're talking about thier display/show tanks in the fishroom. I asked before what size those tanks are in the fish room and was told ~20gal long (30" wide).

They still have used tanks around if you want to another one and not giveup the tiger barbs.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder what the BANY 'reno' area will look like when its done?! 

I dont think you could keep fancy guppies and bettas together... war in the tank for sure lol  I dont know alot about bettas but Id think a fancy guppy would look like a 'challenge' to a betta .... I wanted a betta originally but I went with Fancy guppies cause they had beautiful tails like a betta does, and I didnt know what I could put with a betta ...


----------

